# Adolescence in cockapoo - What should I know?



## Tommytitbits (Sep 24, 2018)

Hello,

I'm new to this but thought I'd join up later than never. 

I'm a human for 14-month-old cockapoo Disco. He is the offspring of a cockapoo x cockapoo mix and he resides more of the spaniel features in his body and face (His mother is my mother's dog and I know he is a cockapoo) 

He's been a dream, except he's now suddenly taking a turn. On walks, if he doesn't want to come back to me he won't. It won't necessarily be another dog, more smells intrigue him more than me hitting a tennis ball for him. 

Our bond has always been strong but now he seems to know better. He's turned a bit more mischievous when we're out and I wondered if this was normal behavior and how to change it? 

All help appreciated!! Thank you


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

I would get a long line (not a flexi lead - a long training lead) and restrict his freedom a little while you are doing some work with him to improve his recall. 

Take some really good treats with you (things like chicken, hot dog or liver) and practice calling him back to you and rewarding. Also take toys with you and play with him while out and about on the walk - tuggy toys are excellent for this


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

Our Millie is 3 yrs old and it took us a while to get her to come back but she's Ok now except we still do have the odd escaped where by she goes off exploring in the far distance and totally ignores us. She does come back when she decides to but it's quite worrying at the time. We used the long lead technique until we had the confidence to let her go but in wet weather it can get quite a bit messy so we always took a special bag to keep it in.I'm afraid when Cockapoos set their mind on something nothing else matters, they think it's fun.


----------



## Mom2Gus (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi Tommytitbits.
Our Gus did almost the exact same thing at that age. Teenagers!!!!! We reinforced the obedience "Fun" reminders during walks and while outside, such as emergency recall. Played sit, stay.....of course treats were involved, which had all but disappeared because he was trained. He's doing great again. I keep a few low fat nuggets in my pocket to keep his, and my Sheltie's attention. It's a Joy again to walk Gus and be outside without fear of him running off. (Our large yard is fenced in, but who wants to chase a dog while wearing your jammies!!!) Good Luck


----------

